# Copake Photos.



## catfish (Apr 17, 2015)

It did rain some, but that didn't stop the meet. Lots of great bikes, lots of deals.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2015)

More photos.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2015)

Some more.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 17, 2015)

*copake photos*

wow thanks for takeing the pictures cat fish a lot of good stuff here  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> wow thanks for takeing the pictures cat fish a lot of good stuff here  from bicycle larry




Thanks. I always try to take photos at meets, but always forget too..... Today I remembered.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for getting pics of my junk Ed. No thanks for getting a pic of the one bike I wanted but couldn't land.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 17, 2015)

Great photos Catfish, thanks for posting. I recognized a few bike including one Twin Flex that was in So. Cal. not long ago.........What was the TF going for?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 17, 2015)

I forgot to take pics while there but her are a few pics of things I picked up there today,


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 17, 2015)

Cool pick up's Bri
that bent tank Ben Hur is an unusual color combo, very nice. Digging the Twin Bar as well


----------



## mike j (Apr 17, 2015)

Great photo's guys, here are some more...


----------



## mike j (Apr 17, 2015)

and...


----------



## mike j (Apr 17, 2015)

...fin


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the photos Catfish. Two Hiawatha Arrows in one swap, the girls Shelby..... oh man. My heart is racing.


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2015)

Great Pics !


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 17, 2015)

*copake photos*

thanks for the photos mike j   from bicycle larry


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 17, 2015)

slick said:


> Thanks for the photos Catfish. Two Hiawatha Arrows in one swap, the girls Shelby..... oh man. My heart is racing.




straight rust free tanks too


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 17, 2015)

pick'd this old bone up


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2015)

awesome pictures!  Did anyone get a full bike picture of the orange miami bike with the big 30 tooth 1 inch pitch star sprocket?  does anyone know the price on the boys black and red hiawatha arrow?

Nick.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 17, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> does anyone know the price on the boys black and red hiawatha arrow?
> 
> Nick.




$3800 , or $4600 w/delux rack, guard n gulls


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the pics !!!

This is the only time of the year I wish I lived back East.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 17, 2015)

slick said:


> Thanks for the photos Catfish. Two Hiawatha Arrows in one swap, the girls Shelby..... oh man. My heart is racing.




Interesting to see several (look to be original paint) Hiawatha Arrows in girls and boys versions with the straight down tubes that were never made as I have been told about mine for several years.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2015)

I am aware of which Hiawatha arrow you have and I have only seen one other that is actually an original paint bike. the cream and red bike is actually a 40 fender badged Shelby airflow that was at copake.  Yours is a mystery I am currently working on.

Nick.



aasmitty757 said:


> Interesting to see several (look to be original paint) Hiawatha Arrows in girls and boys versions with the straight down tubes that were never made as I have been told about mine for several years.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm digging that black and orange Ben-Hur too. There was a Roadmaster in Wis. a while back with no tank for cheap. Couldn't get a pickup and mail to me.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pics. I had a great time and found some cool stuff. Anyone who's never been should consider getting there at least once. I'm never disappointed. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesome!! I hope to go one day!


----------



## mike j (Apr 18, 2015)

It was great, hardly even noticed the rain. Watched that black Racycle change hands twice while i was there. I came home w/ twenty one wood & clad wheels of all types and conditions. Think I can get at least a half dozen pairs of usables out of the bunch.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sold some crap, bought some crap, talked some crap - it was a very good day.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 18, 2015)

mike j said:


> It was great, hardly even noticed the rain. Watched that black Racycle change hands twice while i was there. I came home w/ twenty one wood & clad wheels of all types and conditions. Think I can get at least a half dozen pairs of usables out of the bunch.




Thats what I love about swaps, something you really love before the sun comes up becomes expendable come light of day when all the fresh stuff comes out. Reminds me of "dating" while in my 20s.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 18, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> awesome pictures!  Did anyone get a full bike picture of the orange miami bike with the big 30 tooth 1 inch pitch star sprocket?
> 
> Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks patric 

Nick.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2015)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Thanks for the pics !!!
> 
> This is the only time of the year I wish I lived back East.




A lot of good Schwinn stuff showed up too.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> Interesting to see several (look to be original paint) Hiawatha Arrows in girls and boys versions with the straight down tubes that were never made as I have been told about mine for several years.




Don't believe everything you hear....


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Sold some crap, bought some crap, talked some crap - it was a very good day.




Yes! And it was a good day too.


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 19, 2015)

Enjoyed it myself. Got what I went for, and a little more. Didn't get one of the items I needed though. Still need a kickstand for that big ladies Columbia. Hopefully it won't rain next year. That van that kept getting stuck nearly slid into some of the bikes at my tent. anyone know how long it will be before the auction prices will be published?


----------

